

Do without English in Computer architecture? - taiyangong

Is it theoretically or/and practically possible to make a new computer architecture and subsequent devices and technologies like Desktop, Tablet's, Smartphone, Camera, Video Recorder etc. without using the anything of the English Language from hardware level programming to high level. From the design of the motherboard to every aspect of Hardware and Software.
======
Geee
Out of curiosity, why are you asking this? Sure, most of those topics are
covered in other popular languages too. Most of it is translated though, so
I'm not sure if that would be allowed. You would have to reinvent the wheel
many times if you don't want anything that's in English.

~~~
taiyangong
I think that alternative to anything should be there even if it means
reinventing the wheel.

------
wmf
In theory, sure. In practice, it's easier to learn English than to translate
all the field's knowledge into another language (or reinvent it).

~~~
taiyangong
From where do I start, if I don't want the easier way of learning English but
reinvent it.

------
taiyangong
I am looking kind of a guide on where to start.

